# How to identify the port is lan or LPT1 or COM1 or some other



## kula (Aug 6, 2008)

Hai how can i find if the port is Lan or not ......I have a mecury ......i dont have the motherboard cd....plz help....


----------



## nileshgr (Aug 6, 2008)

kula said:


> Hai how can i find if the port is Lan or not ......I have a mecury ......i dont have the motherboard cd....plz help....


find whose port ! ? :S


----------



## kula (Aug 6, 2008)

Hai the comp is mine and i want to connect with my friends lap.............so plz help responsibly


----------



## nileshgr (Aug 6, 2008)

kula said:


> Hai the comp is mine and i want to connect with my friends lap.............so plz help responsibly


your question is sooooooo confusing. why don't you say you want to network!

This is a LAN port (used for network purposes ONLY) -

*kampela.it.helsinki.fi/apumatti/images/imagebank/lcms/6522/ethernetliitantajapiuha.jpg


----------



## kula (Aug 6, 2008)

hai the lan port i too know.....but the two lights r not there ...(green & yellow or orange)....soooo only i am asking....and also i am not able to see the unplugged message if i unplug it.....so there is a confusion.....


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 6, 2008)

As u know Lan port(are itna acha photo lagake samjhaya hai usne) I'm takin abt Com ports:
these are something like ur game port or printer port, not big like that small might be of 9 pins. Connecting ur frnds laptop by it maybe possible but would be somewhat hectic to configure and workin.
Go for lan port.
U've to get 1to1 connecting cable for it, not those PCtoHub, those won't serve ur purpose.
Properly configure ur LAN connection(u know right)
If not............please feel free to ask


----------



## kula (Aug 6, 2008)

i dont know any thing abt networking (and also hindi)))......plz help me right from starrt....bay sab

i may leave now ...but plz send some guide or something that would give me a step by step procedure....plzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## nileshgr (Aug 6, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> are itna acha photo lagake samjhaya hai usne



what's in there to get mad ?  thanks to Google Image Search for that photo


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 7, 2008)

Please go through the following links..........

*answers.yahoo.com/question/index;_ylt=A9FJujc785lIn7wAdQUjzKIX;_ylv=3?qid=20061105050019AAoEM5I

*bytes.com/forum/thread759860.html

*www.pcmech.com/forum/showthread.php?t=112317

and if u've searched our forum, u would've got these......
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=850179
and
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=425


----------

